# [Singaporean NR] Wong Beng Jui 1:34.75 Megaminx Single



## joshuachan1995 (Mar 3, 2009)

description:
Statical a.k.a Beng Jui's Solves

1:34 and 1:54

His first solve places him 14th in the World
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/r...

Cameraman: neroflux
Cube: mf8 black megaminx


----------



## Neroflux (Mar 3, 2009)

look that that handsome face!


----------



## kaixax555 (Mar 3, 2009)

One day he just might get a WR. Beng Jui is a real good cuber, just like Kai Xiang.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 3, 2009)

Dang, he beat me officially. This is official right? But why is it best of 2 and not mean of 3?


----------



## Neroflux (Mar 3, 2009)

due to time constraints, lots of events were changed from the preferred format  if OH had been average of 5 I'd have been around top 70 in the world.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 3, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> due to time constraints, lots of events were changed from the preferred format  if OH and been RA of 5 id have been around top 70 in the world.



That's so unlucky! What were your times? On megaminx I'm top 20..


----------



## Neroflux (Mar 3, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> Neroflux said:
> 
> 
> > due to time constraints, lots of events were changed from the preferred format  if OH and been RA of 5 id have been around top 70 in the world.
> ...



i had a 24, 22 and 32 but i screwed up on all of them. the 24 was especially disappointing.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 3, 2009)

Allow me to help you with your grammar/spelling/usage.


Neroflux said:


> If OH [and] had been [RA] average of 5 [id] I'd have been around top 70 in the world.




(Seriously, it hurts my eyes. And most of those errors are just laziness.)


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Mar 4, 2009)

what method does he use?and where can I buy a good megaminx?


----------



## Neroflux (Mar 4, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> Allow me to help you with your grammar/spelling/usage.
> 
> 
> Neroflux said:
> ...



Sorry boss edited. Yes it's true it's laziness, but.. rar.... anyway I'll be posting less so no more eyesore.


----------

